# This Is gonna be too low, isn't it?



## Mook (Mar 20, 2007)

That's gonna get torn off isn't it  | TweetPhoto


----------



## Binty (Jun 28, 2007)

Its cool dude. Just avoid humps and be careful. I broke my first one the same as that. 
Went over a pothole


----------



## cleethorpes (Sep 30, 2008)

will look good but even driving into a petrol station might be awkward..might need to raise the suspension a tad..


----------



## Mook (Mar 20, 2007)

I think it's a non starter. Ny road alone will catch it, let alone compressions at speed, bump or ramps

Don't wanna raise the car, it sits and handles lovely

Mook


----------



## Bandit (Jul 2, 2004)

Dont be such a tart Mook and get it fitted . Mine, although a do-luck is much lower than that and it still on the car and in one piece.


----------



## cleethorpes (Sep 30, 2008)

It's one of those dilema's.. it will look amazing but you'll be constantly worried it will get destroyed.. and you don't want to be having to drive diagonally across every slight meander in the road like a max power chav. They do it on the front at cleethorpes and really do look like a bunch of [email protected] !


----------



## cleethorpes (Sep 30, 2008)

on that note though, what type is it, I was planning getting an Nismo style from Knight Racer and hadn't really factored in the clearance issue..


----------



## cleethorpes (Sep 30, 2008)

the chav kinda comment was not aimed at anyone on this thread..or any skyline owner in fact... just an observation


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

You can't know until you fit it out and try it, only looks a bit bigger off the car perhaps...


----------



## Mook (Mar 20, 2007)

Test fitted it...


----------



## Mook (Mar 20, 2007)

It's a genuine Trust splitter in abs rather than grp so shouldn't crack but I can't imagine the paint will last very long. Lol

Question is risk it, destroy it, £200 lost or sell it on and use the money for something else?


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

ABS will still crack mate, it just takes a harder knock to do it.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

My old splitter has a few scuffs on the front, but nothing TOO bad. I can't test drive it until I get all new screws as the threads have rusted off my old ones

Mook


----------



## GTRalex (Jan 21, 2005)

leave it on looks very smart mate. if you do wanna sell it drop me a pm


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Will do buddy


----------



## Cliff J (Jan 8, 2008)

Mook, I bought a 400R splitter and it looked fantastic, but sadly I couldn't get over the speed bumps down my road and it sat about the same as yours. 
Try a speed bump somewhere, garage forecourt slope etc, and you may be lucky. 
I measured the standard splitter and the 400R splitter, difference was 4cm, so I'd need around 4cm raise in the front suspension to make it work and the car would have looked terrible, hence I sold it on with much sorrow


----------



## cleethorpes (Sep 30, 2008)

looks low but not ridiculously low.. I'd keep it on for a bit... reckon you'll get the odd scratch but perfection comes at a price they say..


----------



## T04Z GTR (Dec 8, 2008)

I think it looks great on it Mook, although i am a little bais...

it does sit pritty low but i have no problems with it on my own car,

although mine wouldnt sit quite as low as your car.

I say, dont be ghay keep it on for a while, if it dosent work it can always be changed back to your old one...

Si...:thumbsup:


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

I do love it, not sure it would survive kaurasell though


----------



## cleethorpes (Sep 30, 2008)

that looks way to nice to even consider removal in my opinion


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

looks nice, but will last 5mins

which is why we advise on not buying carbon front splitters because they dont hold up to UK roads, ie speed humps, petrol stations etc

roads in japan are mostly flat, and smooth so your all good

car looks smart tho mook, just dont think its practical.

also school boy error there, in painting it ;-)

never paint a splitter


----------



## bazza1 (Aug 18, 2007)

*Looks OK*

Just leave it on & try it, granted it does look low but hey you've spent the money on it, why not give it a go.

Looks bloody smart if you ask me ! 


:thumbsup:


Baz


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

Mook - ignore the doubters, it looks AWESOME mate! :thumbsup:


----------



## cleethorpes (Sep 30, 2008)

matty32 said:


> looks nice, but will last 5mins
> 
> which is why we advise on not buying carbon front splitters because they dont hold up to UK roads, ie speed humps, petrol stations etc
> 
> ...


mooks is abs not carbon.. I won't be running my car that low if I ever get it on the road that is...the problem is in this end of the world they love their raised paths running across the roads...some are around 3 or 4 inches.. they kill alloys and any other expensive pieces hanging off the bottom


----------



## Sub Boy (Jan 28, 2008)

I like it!
Get an alloy plate/skid plate to stiffen it up and protect it.


----------



## Alex C (Aug 10, 2005)

About the same as mine that mook, I ended up having the ride height raised a touch as the slightest bump was an issue. Looks awesome though!


----------



## Mook (Mar 20, 2007)

It's painted and Appears to be wrapped with clear vinyl. Not worried about stone chips, it's cracks that scare me

Mook


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

cleethorpes said:


> mooks is abs not carbon.. I won't be running my car that low if I ever get it on the road that is...the problem is in this end of the world they love their raised paths running across the roads...some are around 3 or 4 inches.. they kill alloys and any other expensive pieces hanging off the bottom


i am aware its abs, i read the post 

also having just taken my 34 for a spin, im also well aware of the state of the UK road network 


what im saying is, carbon splitters look good for about 5mins before you try then using the car in a carpark, ramp etc they just shatter. Just find it odd why so many people fit them.

best to go ABS but unless its OEM stuff it will crack more easily.

look at most BNR34 Splitters, most are all mangled up.

Car looks really nice with that splitter mook, i wouldnt remove it , if its cost you £200 its not end of the world is it. just run with it.


----------



## minifreak (Mar 4, 2006)

Bruv, ive no idea why your worried it will get ripped off, you never drive the ****ing thing!!!

Looks alrite for a 33 tho:thumbsup:


----------



## Sean (Aug 16, 2005)

Mook - my suspension is set to JUST clear speed bumps the front is 83mm off the floor (just measured it). I still grinds the front on the odd ramp and hill bottom not to mention the occasional speed bump where the council got a bit enthusiastic with the concrete.


----------



## GTRalex (Jan 21, 2005)

as i said before mate leave it on if you dont mind me asking where did you get it from as i want one for mine.


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

Mook, it looks wicked with it on. If you're worried about wrecking it at the Karussell, can't you change splitters before you go on track and then change back when you've finished?

Failing that, stay on the outside and don't drop into the Karussell :thumbsup:


----------



## andrew186 (May 3, 2010)

looks awesome man, but def too low for crappy uk roads..

maybe keep it in your back seat and fit it for pictures or when you park up xD


----------



## Mook (Mar 20, 2007)

Stfu Greg 

Just checked. It's 85mm but this Its parked on a slope. Will see what it's Like when ny new fixings arrive at the weekend. 

Boosted, only gheys ride the outside 

Mook


----------



## Mook (Mar 20, 2007)

GTRalex said:


> as i said before mate leave it on if you dont mind me asking where did you get it from as i want one for mine.


Got it from Jay-kAy, it was hidden on pAge two of his FS thread.


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

Looks like its going to catch most speed bumps and worse still underground car parks!!
I think its going to look tatty after a years worse of road use.


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

dosent look much lower than a 34 fitted with Tein lowering springs ,had the same problem on my 34 just got used to it ,some speed bumps it just kind off brushed under with the splitter .I would say for £200.00 go with it as it looks good and its not the end of the world if it gets the odd scuff ,not like splitters for the r35 that cost a fortune ,thats why I went with the rubber type Stillen one .Dont be a Pussy Mook, keep it


----------



## T04Z GTR (Dec 8, 2008)

GTRalex said:


> as i said before mate leave it on if you dont mind me asking where did you get it from as i want one for mine.


Ive a spare id let go if you want it.


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

That splitter is doomed, its doomed i tell ya, LOL!


----------



## Random R33 (Dec 25, 2008)

Splitter looks great, just low enough. But you have to drive really carefully over speed bumps, because it will hit them.


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

After some consideration my view is you'll find this a royal PITA. I made a big mistake with a nosecone some years ago on another car and it ruined the enjoyment of the car for me, so much so I sold it. So trial it for a month or so, and if you find it irritating get rid before you get sick of the car. IMHO!


----------



## Alex Creasey (Jun 5, 2002)

Keep it I reckon... Just avoid the speed bumps! 

I can't recall the last time I scraped mine on the few un-avoidables and it's pretty low now...


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

mook keep it or i shall unleash my full internet blazin skillz yO! on you lol  

Alex that looks awesome aswell,i need a new series 3 lip for mine,it's battered beyond belief lol


----------



## Jags (May 20, 2007)

Slightly off topic- but Alex, how do you manage to keep your splitter looking brand new??


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

Alex has made some updates to his car lately Jag,he had the Series 1/2 splitter on befor i think,sure he'll be on here to correct me if i'm wrong though


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

Jags said:


> Slightly off topic- but Alex, how do you manage to keep your splitter looking brand new??



He does it for a living


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

well, my new fixings should arrive tommorow, so gonna give the car a proper wash tonight and take some pics before it explodes


----------



## blue34 (Jul 28, 2005)

The ABS splitter on my 34 looks real sad these days but it was a deep puddle that killed it - opened it up along the front edge, it's held together with cable ties now


----------



## chaz_r33_gtr (Aug 6, 2005)

Mook,
I had two of these trust ones, the first one only got damage when I had to get towed and the cable ripped through it. This one wasnt painted and yeah it got a bit scuffed by it just catching on the underside on carpark slope ramps, big speedhumps etc but the ABS plastic is a bit more rubbery on these and will give a bit.

My second is painted midnight purple and have caught this on the ground when going quite quickly (not saying how fast  but i do have over 500wbhp!) on the road through a quick compression and it stayed on with only a scuff on the underside.

Leave it on, the only issue you are likely to get is the paint cracking at which point you could just take it back to its original black plastic when it gets tatty enough


----------



## gtrvspec95 (Aug 25, 2008)

looks great. I'd keep it on.


----------



## gtrvspec95 (Aug 25, 2008)

but if you take it off send it to africa i'll buy it.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Well my new fixings arrived from Ian C so I iz gonna **** it up 2morra


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

blue34 said:


> The ABS splitter on my 34 looks real sad these days but it was a deep puddle that killed it - opened it up along the front edge, it's held together with cable ties now


when we bought mine, it had a slight tear in it, on the o/s 

so i bought a new one, and fitted it to the car

all was well, until i went to ace cafe, and the above what happened to yours happened to my new £500 OEM diffuser

so now i refuse to go to ace.

34 diffuser is very poorly designed interms of manufacture

mook - im sure it will be fine :thumbsup:


----------



## Alex Creasey (Jun 5, 2002)

Jags said:


> Slightly off topic- but Alex, how do you manage to keep your splitter looking brand new??


Wash as normal and trim dressing... The S3 splitter has been on there since it came over from Japan and I've had the car 6 1/2 years .

Back on topic.... So have you broke it yet Mook?


----------



## Scott (Jun 29, 2001)

So how are you getting on with the splitter Mook, is it still there?

I was going to post a thread myself today regarding front clearance until I saw your thread.

I fitted my CF one this weekend and was surprised/dissapointed to find I had to jack it up just to get it off of the ramps. 










Mine is 95mm off the ground at the front, and with a long front over hang, I have an approach angle of about >5 Degrees, so no off-roading for me then. LOL

I realise speed bumbs are a no go, so my intention is the just avoid them, (I mainly tread the same path, so know where the main suspects are).

If the worst comes to the worst, I'll treat it as an expendable item and just enjoy the look of the thing now!! :smokin::smokin::smokin:


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

i was gonna fit it last night... but i got drunk

lol

mook


----------



## jae (Aug 28, 2002)

My GTR had a front splitter ground clearance of 55mm. Looked amazing but a complete pain in the ass. Spent eight months held together with 14 feet of black gaffa tape at one point. 

Put it on. Love the look. Keep the old one. Then if you annihilate this one or get fed up with intense road surface watching, you can swap back.


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

Have to say the car catching on speed bumps and undergriund car parks is one of the most annoying things with the Skyline (That and the fuel!)


----------



## Scott (Jun 29, 2001)

Well,................. did you fit it then Mook?


----------



## Mook (Mar 20, 2007)

No not yet, cars still at Rons having some Alcons fitted and he's raising the ride height 5mm as a precaution

Mook


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

Mook said:


> raising the ride height 5mm as a precaution
> 
> Mook


PUSSY.


----------



## Asphalt Jet (Oct 20, 2008)

Front splitters or spoilers are sacraficial, just keep one in stock. So when the accidental sacrifice occurs you have the back up ready to go. Destroyed a Carbon fiber front spoiler looking for Pound Puppy's house in the rain once, gave it a good cussing and then installed the back up the next day. Thing is if you know it's to low you'll just have to avoid those areas that will make the hairs on your back stand. Looking Kakko ii, has it's price.


----------



## N.I. R32 GTR (Mar 9, 2010)

it may be low but god damn tough...


----------



## cleethorpes (Sep 30, 2008)

Scott said:


> So how are you getting on with the splitter Mook, is it still there?
> 
> I was going to post a thread myself today regarding front clearance until I saw your thread.
> 
> ...


that does look the danglies though ! :thumbsup:


----------



## Scott (Jun 29, 2001)

cleethorpes said:


> that does look the danglies though ! :thumbsup:


I know. :smokin::smokin::smokin:

I'll post up some more pictures once I have found a flat smooth road out of here!!!! LOL


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Well, ride height is up, splitter sits 95mm off the ground and clears my unmade road and the evil speed humps at the local shell. It's lower enough to look mean, but not so low to get ruined straight away

A happy compromise. Had I not raised the ride height, I'd have got beached within 10 m of my house

Mook


----------



## Scott (Jun 29, 2001)

So where the pictures then Mook me lad????


----------



## cleethorpes (Sep 30, 2008)

a bit more clearance will give it a more factory look.... my old gtr looked like an off roader with the standard shocks..


----------



## Mook (Mar 20, 2007)

Took a few pics today. Here's one ...


----------



## cleethorpes (Sep 30, 2008)

very nice, see.. there was nothing to worry about all along..you silly boy !


----------



## Mook (Mar 20, 2007)

That's after I raised the ride height and it still scuffs on spirited undulations

I'm still not 100% sure I like it though

Mook


----------



## GTRalex (Jan 21, 2005)

looks great mate, thanks to your pics i now have a carbon one on the way to me


----------



## cleethorpes (Sep 30, 2008)

I like it...it is kinda big though..but I still like it, if you really don't like it..bung it in a jiffy bag and post it to me @..... 

follow up thread possibiliteis are endless !!

is this the biggest front splitter in the uk??
the relatively large splitter
whats the best thing anyones ever said about your splitter?
just another splitter?


----------



## Mook (Mar 20, 2007)

It is big isn't it


----------



## cleethorpes (Sep 30, 2008)

can you stick a head on shot up..

obviously haven't seen it in the flesh, but perhaps it looks out of proportion with the side skirts... they might need to be a bit more chunky to even it out... then the rear bumper would also need to be more chunky...then the rear spoiler...then the...bloody hell.. :runaway::clap:


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

Mook said:


> Took a few pics today. Here's one ...




Nice back drop mate:thumbsup:

Take a photo from the front mate


----------



## Mook (Mar 20, 2007)

Here you go...


----------



## cleethorpes (Sep 30, 2008)

looks good from the front, it is slightly wider than stock but its in no way chav...


----------



## Mook (Mar 20, 2007)




----------



## EAT26 (Jan 2, 2011)

I am looking for a new lip, where did you get this from?


----------



## cleethorpes (Sep 30, 2008)

what happened in the end mook, did you keep it on?


----------



## Mook (Mar 20, 2007)

I bought it second hand

Yep cleethorpes, kept. Only place it catches in down my road, so does the exhaust, skirts, ARBs so it's not all that bad. Love the front on look, not so keen side on

Mook


----------

